# livefeed via Apple TV



## fredddda (1 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,
j'ai un abonnement à tennistv qui me permet de regarder des matchs en direct en streaming sur mon nouvel iMac. Grâce à un autre abonnement (que je n'ai pas mais qui existe) je pourrais avoir le même service sur mon iPhone via l'app tennistv (je n'ai pas d'iPad). Je suis tenté par l'Apple TV mais uniquement si en plus des vidéos stockées sur le iMac je pouvais regarder mes matchs en direct. Est-ce possible? Faut il télécharger l'iPhone app ou est que cela ne servirait à rien?
Merci d'avance pour vos lumières.


----------

